# Too much protein in puppy food?



## Jett (Feb 10, 2018)

I've been reading around the forum that a puppy can have too much protein in his/her diet and it's best to find a food with a protein level of about 28%. Is this true? We don't have a puppy yet, hoping in the future, but I've already made a list and it seems most of them have high levels of protein. 
Ex.
Evo-42%
Acana Regionals-33%
Orijen Puppy-38%


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

It was once thought that it caused rapid growth and would cause bone issues (such as hip dysplasia/skeletal diseases) but this is being disproved though studies, it’s more than often genetic in large breed puppies. This subject is controversial, do your research and come to your own conclusions, we can only give opinion. I am a supporter of all life stages foods. My current food (I and Love and You) has 34% protein and is all life stages. In my search I looked for something poultry free, mid-high protein, all life stages (I have an 8 week old spoo along w 2 adult dogs) , and 5 star rating from Dog Food Advisor. Your food will depend on a variety of personal reasons! Read as much as you can! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Personally, I worried more about feeding a high quality kibble with a balanced calcium to phosphorous ratio than the protein level. I was also careful not to over or under feed by using a resting energy formula adjusted for life-stage to calculate caloric intake and to adjust that according to weekly weigh-in and body condition scoring.

This was the article that *started* my research: https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-large-breed-puppy-food/


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Jett said:


> I've been reading around the forum that a puppy can have too much protein in his/her diet and it's best to find a food with a protein level of about 28%. Is this true? We don't have a puppy yet, hoping in the future, but I've already made a list and it seems most of them have high levels of protein.
> Ex.
> Evo-42%
> Acana Regionals-33%
> Orijen Puppy-38%


I fed EVO to Iris for her whole 14 yrs of a healthy life. It worked well for us.
When I got Poppy I chose to feed Orijen. She was free fed and starving all the tume. At one point she was eating 4 cups a day and still hungry. I switched her to EVO and her consumption dropped to 2 cups or less per day and acting statisfied. Unfortunately, EVO, has been discontinued, put out of business. 

I did lots of research to find something comparable and found that Instinct Original in chicken or duck is very comparable to EVO. Another member here says That Victor makes a food comparable to EVO. I will be checking it out. For now I have a six month supply of EVO to carry us forward for a while.

I used to work in the pet food business and attended lots and lots of nutrition seminars and read volumes of research. My high energy poodle will always get a high protein low carb food to satisfy her and keep her fit and healthy. My vet has always been impressed with the condition and health of my girls.


----------

